# FET to Blasts?



## Sophs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ...
I am hoping to use my 4 frosties in September...following a negative ICSI cycle..
However I have a question regarding defrosting I hope you can answer..

I had 4 embryos frozen at day 3 after EC...there are all good quality...can you let them go on to blasto stage once they are defrosted or do you need do transfer as soon as they are defrosted?

new to the world of FET..and want to see what else we can do to increase the chances..as we had a very good ICSI cycle and still got a BFN?

Any help very welcome!

Sophs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would phone your clinic and ask them, i ask mine the same question and mine are going back in a few hours after the thaw, he said that if we had more then then would have done it but it would be a risk with 4

are you planning on having all 4 thawed?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Sophs

I had blast fet last month and my clinic thawed some day 2's and let them continue dividing till day 5 (so 2 extra days) so yes it can be done  

Good luck
Emmaxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our embryos were frozen at 2pn (day 1) thawed and grown to day 5.

The problem is, that growing to blast doesn't improve the quality of an embryo, all it does is let you choose the best, by waiting till the weaker ones have fallen by the wayside. So it's a good strategy if you have a lot of embryos. if you only have a few, then you risk ending up with nothing to transfer... the jury is out whether some of the embryos that don't do well in the dish between days 3-5 would have succeeded if put back.

If you have 4 embryos, only 2 or 3 are likely to thaw satisfactorily, and it may well be that it's immediately apparent which should be used, and no need to cultivate them further in the dish and riosk losing them

just my thoughts.

Good luck!


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Third attempt Friday and last. We had 5 remining embryos today had 4 embies thawed with 1 perishing and leaving 1 frozen. Hospital called and we decided to have last one thawed aswell. 1 I felt would be tough if I underwent all the drugs and cost again for the 1 left to then not go on. We tonight have 2x2cell and 2x4cell waiting for us and I'm hoping still dividing. We wanted to optomise our chance this time so hence why all thawed. I hope I dont regret this choice.

Have felt quite poorly in the last week. Have been on 1mg buserlin it seems forever started the 3 progynova and have had a continous headache since last weekend.

But linning at its best ever at 14mm on Tuesday so should be even thicker byFriday.
I have been thinking all week though AF on way already but apparently should be OK, its just a good reaction to the Drugs..

Bex


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Bex, how is it going? x


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

We had 2 replaced last Friday. 1 had grown from 2 cell to 4 and the 4 cell to a 6 so we know we have the best 2 of 5 as 1 died and the other 2 didn't do much at all, but we have none in storage now which is hard to think about. I managed to recover very quickly after our last 2 failed attempts, as soon as received the call to say not this time, the next day we planned our next attempt. Cant do that this time!! 
The transfer was perfect drank perfect amount of water so this was the first time we could see what was going on, and I saw 1 embryo very clearly leave the catheter. And I managed to lay there for some time (in tears) without rushing to get up with the hospital sheet round me for a pee immediately afterwards.

Well all the normal 2ww thoughts,symptoms, stresses, high and lows and  . This last week has seemed to go on and on. I've had no implantation bleeding, but only a bloated tummy, lots of pulling sensations and sore nipples!! thinking its just the drugs keeping AF away.

Read lots of threads on here and know there is no good or bad signs. All I can have is  . And Thank you for asking how I am. Check in most days so keep talking.

Have agreat sunny Saturday 

BEX XX


----------



## kasey (Aug 8, 2007)

hi bexx,
how are your AF symptoms. i too have been having AF symptoms even though im due my transfer tomorrow or fri. did speak to the clinic and they said it was the meds but still worried its gonna come before the transfer.


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

hi Kasey,

Well AF holding off offical test day friday although brought a test today. In bed now as feel very tired, sick and a slight headache.

Good luck with transfer

Bex


----------

